
'No knock' searches plus stand-your-ground laws: A deadly combo - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/no-knock-searches-plus-stand-144300844.html
======
DrScump
This is a USA Today article, and it opens with:

'Kentucky’s “stand your ground” law allows its residents to use deadly force
against intruders they believe are breaking into their home.'

That's a flat lie.

"Stand your ground" laws _don 't even apply_ in cases where someone is
breaking into your home; where they exist, they apply _off one 's property_,
applying almost exclusively to public property or rights-of-way, or private
property where you are empowered to be armed by permission of the owner (e.g.
private security).

The right to self-defense from within one's home exists almost everywhere in
the USA; exceptions (if any remain; MA use to be this way, at least) are
referred to as _" duty-to-flee"_ jurisdictions. In other words, you can't use
deadly force even within your home against an armed intruder if you have _any_
way to escape, even through an upstairs window.

